# semantics: kidney vs. renal



## arcosas (Aug 5, 2009)

Having taught medical terminology in the college setting, I personally consider the words "kidney" & "renal" to be synonymous. 

Most of my daily work is HCC related. 
Physicians are constantly documenting code 585.x as:
"renal stage X"
"renal insufficiency X"
"CRD"
"CRF"

My fellow auditor & I are sticklers for the documentation stating exactly "CKD stage X" or "chronic kidney disease stage X". *I* am willing to accept documentation as "chronic *renal* disease stage X" although, overall I would prefer the aforementioned. My co-worker, however, disagrees saying that the documentation SHOULD read exactly as stated in the ICD-9. & I understand where she is coming from, but I know that the physicians will also fight us on these semantics saying that *renal* means the same as *kidney*.

Thoughts? Is there a website anywhere we can refer to?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 5, 2009)

Definition of Renal
Renal: Having to do with the kidney. From the Latin renes (the kidneys), 

While I agree it would be awesome if doctors used only terms in the ICD-9 book, that is a dream that will never come true! And quite frankly an unreasonable one with the way dx are listed in ICD-9 compared to the way we speak.


Good example of a similar code situation, patient is riding their bike wrecks and gets hurt. You need an E code to avoid getting rejected by insurance for auto info.

  E826.1   Pedal cycle accident injuring pedal cyclist 

We all know this means bike, but based on your co-workers logic you couldn't use this code.

Just my thoughts,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

